# Dremel for nails?



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Every time she lets you dremel a nail, praise and maybe a treat or whatever she finds of high value. Sitting still to get nails done isn't fun for any dog so make sure she gets something real good when it's done.

I found with Maverick, the best time to do it is after exercise and he's feeling like resting.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks, I'm gonna keep trying with this. It's so much easier than clippers.

She's also more willing (lol, I'm not sure she's willing at all) to give me her front paws. Rear ones are way more challenging.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Keep up the positivr associations. It will take time. Be sure you don't press too hard and too long on the nail as it will get hot - just a few seconds then move on. Also don't use real high speed.


----------



## bardo (Sep 9, 2015)

Last vet visit I ask for Max's nails to be trimmed,
They informed me that only the thumbs needed trimming due to the amount of walking,and sliding, on street sidewalks.
I can see how that would happen when he streaks by me on the back patio and attempts a quick stop or turn.

But his thumbs!
Oh my!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

If your dog is not on pavement, sidewalks or other hard surfaces that will wear down the nails regularly, they need routine trimming. I do my dogs, on average, once a week. Dew claws are checked every week but not trimmed as often;perhaps once month. The fur needs trimming both to prevent slipping and to look nice - because I like the slightly longer foot trims, these too are done weekly. 

OP, I have dried liver that the dogs only get after a grooming session that includes nail trimming (I use a dremel). After a few sessions they try to beat each other up onto the grooming table. But the first session or 2, I may well need to put the grooming noose on them and treat a LOT; 1 toenail, treat and eventually work my way up to a jackpot when all grooming is done. I always use a grooming table now, it makes everything much clearer to my dogs that this is their special time and I even sing silly songs about how very handsome or beautiful their neat feet help to make them, or how less fur will help them fly over jumps -- they seem to enjoy their songs LOL



bardo said:


> Last vet visit I ask for Max's nails to be trimmed,
> They informed me that only the thumbs needed trimming due to the amount of walking,and sliding, on street sidewalks.
> I can see how that would happen when he streaks by me on the back patio and attempts a quick stop or turn.
> 
> ...


----------

